# my rabbit ate catnip



## TierAsche (Mar 28, 2007)

my rabbit, Till, at some catnip my cats draggedout of their toy, and now he's kind of paranoid and mean, he eventhumped at me a couple of times, he never is mean to me, I am usuallythe only one he trusts, and now he is treating me as if I am his worstenemy


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, that seems really strange, I'm sorry tohear that . Maybe it's upset his tummy a bit and he's feeling alittle sore? I can't say that I've ever heard anything about catnip andrabbits, but it's possible that it's not safe for them.

I hope he feels better soon once it's out of his system ray:


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't mean to scare you, but I heard catnip isvery bad for rabbits. I think a petstore employee told me though, so Idon't think you need to take it for truth. I'd call the vet though toconfirm if it's safe or not.


----------



## TierAsche (Mar 28, 2007)

am sure he'll be okay, he started actingstrange, he even ran up to my cats water bowls, through one, tipped theother one over, stuck his paw in it, and than started drinking it, thanran away into a corner, started cleaning himself vigourously, and thanjust layed there, zoned out, until he started licking the carpet


----------



## TierAsche (Mar 28, 2007)

he is back to normal now, he's not doing anything strange anymore, perhaps it did just upset his stomache


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad he's okay! I would keep an eye on him for the next day or so to be sure he's eating and pooping normally. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm pleased he's doing better now


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 28, 2007)

Catnip is actually safe for rabbits, but eatingenough is possible to upset his tummy if he isn't used to it. Itdoesn't have the same effect on rabbits as it does on cats.

Oh but that is pure catnip, if there is something else added it might be the problem.


----------



## TierAsche (Mar 28, 2007)

its some catnip I bought at a grocery store, itcame with a purple heart thing, that you store some catnip in for thecats to play with, I think its a Harts product, but, he didn't eatmunch, big bite, but small in general, &gt;.&lt; though, youall have seen how much damage bunnies mouths can do, he once literallyate my homework, I learned the hard way not to leave my books out. lol


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 28, 2007)

My rabbits have eaten my homework twice, LOL.


----------



## TierAsche (Mar 28, 2007)

my rabbit has one mean temper, I think he ate myhomework, because when he came up for a visit, I kind of ignored him tofinish it up, I apologized afterwards, but, nooo, he had to destroy myhomework just so it wouldn't happen again, and I had to give him acandy cain, he likes minty things, I of course don't give him too much


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 29, 2007)

I heard that Catnip is O.K. for Rabbits. Infactwhen ever I get Eric some new catnip to put in his toy, I give the restto the Buns. Anything else he's eaten today that was differant? 

Describing your rabbits behavior, your rabbit loves you - but he'staking advantage of your love. You're being a push-over tohim. Like whith cats, children, and dogs, rabbits also requiredisapline. When he's acting bad - slap the ground whith news paper.That will catch their attention or shout "NO!!" Do not givehim treats when he is acting bad. Simply ignore him. When an animal isacting very bad - they don't deserve nothing but a time-out orspanking. Bun-Bun has learned many things he's not supposed to do. Soonhe will eventually learn. 
Training can be hard - but it's worth it.


----------

